# Coal and other loads for O and S gauge



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello,
My name is don Kane Jr. I make custom coal, ore and gravel/ballast loads for hoppers, ore cars and gondolas. I also make several MOW loads, wood chip loads and various scrap loads for O and some S gauge cars.
Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Don. Nice loads, welcome to the site.

I delivered out to one of our customers this week out there.
Resilite in N Umberland Pa.

I never knew that I was just down the street from where Weaver trains were made.
But the guy told me the place shut down.

He did not know much, but the place he said made Weaver trains?
Is that where you sent your loads?

I have had not had the time to search, I only found this so far, http://www.tcawestern.org/weaver.htm
They say N umberland.

But this guy said they also painted trains for Lionel?
The place is closed up now.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks Ed. Weaver was almost across the street from Resilite. The building is accessed from the VFW parking lot. I work for a school district, and have dealt with Resilite in the past. 
Weaver closed its doors on Saturday July 17, after fifty years in business. They produced rolling stock, Diesel and Steam engines, and buildings. Most rolling stock and diesel engines were American made. 
American tooling was sold to Lionel, with production scheduled to begin in about six months. Mike Reagan plans to continue the tradition of limited and custom runs. Foreign tooling was sold to Atlas. No word yet on their intentions. 
Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don F said:


> Thanks Ed. Weaver was almost across the street from Resilite. The building is accessed from the VFW parking lot. I work for a school district, and have dealt with Resilite in the past.
> Weaver closed its doors on Saturday July 17, after fifty years in business. They produced rolling stock, Diesel and Steam engines, and buildings. Most rolling stock and diesel engines were American made.
> American tooling was sold to Lionel, with production scheduled to begin in about six months. Mike Reagan plans to continue the tradition of limited and custom runs. Foreign tooling was sold to Atlas. No word yet on their intentions.
> Don


Give your thread a bump if anything.

I have been delivering to Resilite on and off for many years and never knew that. My company delivers a blend there regularly. (though not me all the time)
I google mapped to get a look at where your talking about.
Did they have a name on the building when they were operating? I never noticed it but as I am always looking where to turn left into the plant I guess.
I guess I never looked to the right. And when I am pulling out headed back towards Danville, I am always looking in the rear mirror to make sure no one is going to crash into me while picking up speed.
Interesting but too late now. 
When they were operating out of the building could I have stopped in and bought trains?
Did they have something like a store set up or was the building only for making trains?

Nice to hear that the place is still going to make trains.

I had to look up Mike Reagan, 
I found, (for those like me who don't know the name)hwell:
Mike Reagan is,
Director of Project Management & Customer Service at Lionel LLC


----------



## Izzy412 (Dec 16, 2015)

Where was the old Weavet tooling moved to.The tooling Lionel will be using.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Lionel has a manufacturing facility in North Carolina. I can't remember the town. I don't know how much Lionel will be producing, but Mike Reagan said he would call me when they're ready to proceed with any rolling stock that uses loads. 
Atlas has the foreign tooling, including the B&O wagon top box cars and the H30 hoppers.
Don


----------



## Izzy412 (Dec 16, 2015)

Will Lionel's facility in North Carolina have the capabilities to produce Weavers locomotive such as thier ALCO RS 3 models.thanks


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

So far as I know, the plan is for limited and custom runs. I'm not sure if any of the diesel engines are planned.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

For eight years, another forum I belong to has done a club car from Weaver Models. We were intending to do a Nickel Plate Road double door box car as our ninth annual offering. Also, a friend and fellow club car committee member was planning a wood side reefer for his nephew's micro brewery. The mock-up car was made, and production was slated to begin. Then Joe decided to close the company. The good news is that Lionel will produce the reefer, and when Mike is ready, we'll discuss plans for our club car. I'm certain the prices will be higher though.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

http://citizensvoice.com/news/ashley-man-s-model-making-skills-gain-national-prominence-1.1496635
This is a link to an article about the loads I make. A friend is a semi retired reporter, and asked to do an interview in my work shop a few years ago.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I have updated my website to include new loads, and more photos of loads and materials available. Unfortunately, the website does not offer a direct purchase option.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I posted a how to tutorial with photos, and a short video on the general discussion forum for making my O scale coal loads. It is on page 11.
Don


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

New copper ore loads for Lionel, MTH and K Line. The K Line fits RMT, and the old Atlas kits from the 70's. they may also fit the Williams by Bachman, as it looks like the same tooling as the K Line.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I tried a coarser and darker material for the copper ore load, and it's a much nicer looking load. I used gray "Moon Dust", also called screenings or concrete sand. I use this material for ballast, but for the copper ore, I added some coarser material that I normally screen out for ballast. After the load dried, I dry brushed with Woodland Green paint. Since I was working on iron and copper ore loads for a customer, I included both in the photos. The iron ore is the same material, but red crushed stone instead of gray. After it dries, I spray a mist of watered down liquid fuchsia red dye, and then re-seal with urethane.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

*S gauge MOW Muck Load*

I've been working on several S gauge loads for a friend and long time customer, and made some MOW muck loads for him and also one for my brother. These loads represent a repair on a damaged section of line. In this case, a train wreck at a crossing.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

A few years ago, I made several different loads for the MTH Union Pacific drop bottom gondola, not realizing that it was only made for UP. I have ballast, tie, Muck and ballast tie and crate combination loads that I'm selling for $5.00 ea. 
[email protected]
Don


----------

